

Formally verify a script in Coq - p4bl0
http://coq-blog.clarus.me/formally-verify-a-script-in-coq.html

======
p4bl0
See also the first part here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9156333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9156333).

